# Acacia Wood



## tyglover (Dec 24, 2014)

FullSizeRender-1.jpg



__ tyglover
__ Dec 24, 2014


















FullSizeRender-2.jpg



__ tyglover
__ Dec 24, 2014


















FullSizeRender-3.jpg



__ tyglover
__ Dec 24, 2014


















FullSizeRender-4.jpg



__ tyglover
__ Dec 24, 2014


















FullSizeRender.jpg



__ tyglover
__ Dec 24, 2014






Picked up 2 truckloads of black acacia. It has a beautiful and extremely tight grain. Would make beautiful lumber. Anyway, I have read up on it and people have said it has a similar flavor to mesquite but I'm wondering if any of you have had luck with it. I'm not gonna be using until next summer, but if it's horrible, it'll make great firewood. 

Thanks guys!

Tyler


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 24, 2014)

Man I would have to buy a lathe and try my hand at turning some of that. At least plane some and join it for cutting boarda or something.


----------



## bbqmzungu (Dec 29, 2014)

Mesquite is a member of the acacia family.  I keep trying to get my hands on some.  It should be wonderful.

BBQMzungu


----------



## tyglover (Apr 6, 2018)

Acacia is one of the greatest smoking woods, in my opinion, for all kinds of meat. Since I began this thread, I've smoked beef, pork, poultry, fish, even quick smokes on vegetables, and the flavor has been incredible. Highly recommend this type of wood to cook with. Lighter flavor than its more well known mesquite cousin.

It's probably the best smoke for sausages and ribs!


----------



## SmokingLad (Jul 6, 2020)

tyglover said:


> Acacia is one of the greatest smoking woods, in my opinion, for all kinds of meat. Since I began this thread, I've smoked beef, pork, poultry, fish, even quick smokes on vegetables, and the flavor has been incredible. Highly recommend this type of wood to cook with. Lighter flavor than its more well known mesquite cousin.
> 
> It's probably the best smoke for sausages and ribs!


Is this the kind of acacia do you use


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 7, 2020)

SL, that photo is of a Mimosa tree (Albizia jilibrissin) and not Acacia.  Same family (legume) and good for smoking meat.  https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/albizia-julibrissin/


----------



## SmokingLad (Jul 8, 2020)

dave schiller said:


> SL, that photo is of a Mimosa tree (Albizia jilibrissin) and not Acacia.  Same family (legume) and good for smoking meat.  https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/albizia-julibrissin/


 Hey bro thanks have you tried it? I am starting to smoke bacon and having imported woods such as hickory and apple cost me alot so i am resourcing wood locally. Is it good for bacon? Your thoughts?


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 8, 2020)

I've not used mimosa but relay what others have said.


----------

